# anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?



## emmajh (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Im looking to buy one of these and to use a Mercury Vapour bulb in it, just wondered what fitting inside it I will need. Im confused as to whether I should get the Zoo Med Deep Dome lamp fixture or the Zoo Med Porcelain Clamp Lamp. Or in fact does the stand need one of these fittings at all! Thanks for the help tortoise lovers!


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2010)

I have it and I love it. I use the porcelain clamp lamp, bercause I use a heat emitter in it...not a bulb. The deep dome is not for a heat emitter. The stand didn't come with a fixture, I had to buy one.


----------



## Floof (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

Like Terry said, the lamp stand doesn't come with a lamp; you have to buy one separately (Would have been nice if it did, though, since the stand was $40 by itself... lol)

I have the larger of the two lamp stands for my beardie girls' MVB. Works great with the deep dome fixture, which is generally the recommended fixture for the MVB, anyway.


----------



## Floof (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

Oops, it decided to double post. Sorry, ignore this one...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

I have ... two stands with both the deep dome with a loop thing for the hook and a regular clamp lamp... I think it was by flukers or something whatever petco had. Either will work with the stands.


----------



## Floof (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

Ah, nice set up, Mao. It's nice to know that those can be used with the clamp lamps. 

I forgot I took pics of the beardie girls' lamp stand set-up. Here it is... (the clamp lamp on the side is for extra heat because a 100 watt MVB doesn't get hot enough for the beardies. It's secured with C-clamps so it won't fall.)


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 11, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

Yeah that's what is happening with mine as well. One is for the MVB and one is a ceramic heat emitter.... since it gets to 50F in the house.


----------



## Livingstone (Oct 11, 2010)

Im using a 10" brooder fixture and the lamp stand for my MVB. I try to stay away from deep dome, it confineses the heat to one area, which is not good unless the tort is always under it.


----------



## Floof (Oct 12, 2010)

*RE: anyone got Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand?*

Ouch! I can see why you need the CHE, Mao... I had to use 3 different heat elements (one being a 24/7 CHE) to keep my male beardie warm enough when we lived in Washington... But at least then the temps usually stayed above 60/65 where it mattered, lol!



Livingstone said:


> Im using a 10" brooder fixture and the lamp stand for my MVB. I try to stay away from deep dome, it confineses the heat to one area, which is not good unless the tort is always under it.



Confining the heat to one spot can be a good thing. It increases the temperature of that basking spot, and allows for a more thorough gradient by not spreading the heat energy farther than needed. For example, with my beardie girls... They don't need their cool side any warmer than it already is, and I need to "confine" that heat in order to get their basking spot warm enough (above 100F). The concept works the same way with some tortoises/tort set ups.

If the house is cold and/or the basking spot gets too hot if it's too concentrated, however, I can see where your method would be useful. Just sharing why the other way of doing things works better for some set ups and animals.


----------



## HarleyK (Oct 13, 2010)

Zoo med does have a deep dome porcelain clamp lamp out there....it's the one I use and no complaints. Holds up my 100 watt CHE very well.


----------

